# Some photo manipulations in Photoshop



## user79 (Jul 26, 2007)

Just messing about with Photoshop today....here's a progression.

First, a b&w photo, not manipulated:






Then, changed the b&w conversion slightly & added wings:





Used brushes:





Didn't like that, so I made this:







Let me know what you think!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 26, 2007)

This is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2007)

VERY nicely done.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 26, 2007)

love em all!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 27, 2007)

Very neat!  I love the pics!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 27, 2007)

i cant choose one.... they all look great!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 27, 2007)

You are an extremely talented woman! Those are beautiful pictures


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 30, 2007)

That is so impressive, wow!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 31, 2007)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love photo editing!


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2007)

Beautiful work, I love Photoshop.  I am not nearly as good as you are though.


----------



## gracetre123 (Jul 31, 2007)

that's so awesome...great job..but I love the first one


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jul 31, 2007)

you're so talented! your pictures are always beautiful and you also so good in photoshop. I think you can be a great photogropher if you like to


----------



## cindylicious (Jul 31, 2007)

great job, not too fancy about the last two photo, i like the first and the second one. personally i like b&w photo, i think the original b&w one looks great without editing it. the second one with wings added on looks like a sad and depression angel want to fly out from the darkness and get freedom. its just my opinion.


----------



## MACHOMULA (Aug 6, 2007)

so talented!! I would love to learn how to use photoshop!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

wow! you have MAD TALENT forreals~! I enjoy your work, make-up, tuts, photoshop and etc.. What I'm trying to say is that I love everything you do.




























I want to learn how to use Photoshop too! Do you know any website you recommend?!


----------



## user79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarieLisa_Smile* 

 
_wow! you have MAD TALENT forreals~! I enjoy your work, make-up, tuts, photoshop and etc.. What I'm trying to say is that I love everything you do.




























I want to learn how to use Photoshop too! Do you know any website you recommend?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

_

 

Hmmm I didn't really use tutorials how to learn, I just learned by doing and then picking up the odd snippet here or there through word of mouth. I also look at a lot of digital artwork and then try to recreate certain looks or styles. I'm sure through Google you can find some good links to tutorials though...the Internet is an amazing resource.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow these are amazing!


----------



## racoonbaby (Aug 10, 2007)

love them all!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 10, 2007)

Very niiiiice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Photoshop rocks. Which program of photoshop do you use and what version?


----------



## Hilly (Aug 10, 2007)

That is gorgeous!! You have some mad photoshop skillz!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 10, 2007)

Very cool.  Each one has a different theme.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 12, 2007)

dude...you're so radd. i love the second one.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 12, 2007)

Amazing.


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 12, 2007)

ok why am i jealous of your wings! if i don't learn photo shop i'm going to strangle myself! simply beautiful!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Hmmm I didn't really use tutorials how to learn, I just learned by doing and then picking up the odd snippet here or there through word of mouth. I also look at a lot of digital artwork and then try to recreate certain looks or styles. I'm sure through Google you can find some good links to tutorials though...the Internet is an amazing resource._

 
Because i'm so envious of people's photoshop skills and would like to beef up some graphics on my blog, i found this cool book at barnes and noble called: Digital Photography (A simple step by step visual guide to taking great photographs and digitally enhancing them using Photoshop Elements 4, PS 7 and PS CS) Fully Revised and Updated Edition by Michael Wright  (Hylas Publishing)  It was in the clearance bin for ONLY $10
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Goes through understanding your digi cam and elements of a good photography, as well as other stuff i haven't gotten to yet.  Great pics and short, concise descriptions and explanations.... one of the cool parts was in the intro it says:  'Many people like the ease of a digital camera, but are intimidated by the editing software, and are even further baffled by the technical explanations.  Their solution is to put off the editing until a later date: "I will tackle that later, when I have a month to spare to learn all that stuff" (which means never!)  If this sounds familiar this book is for you.'

totally me and i'm enjoying reading it


----------



## red (Aug 12, 2007)

You are very very good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The original shot is beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you have a great eye, show us more please


----------

